# [solved] "Emerge -up world" slaat op hol

## hennep

Ik probeerde vandaag mijn systeem sinds lange tijd weer eens bij te werken.

Na de "emerge sync" kreeg ik de melding om eerst de nieuwe portage te installeren.

daarna probeer ik een "emerge -up world" en vrijwel alles moet opnieuw!

wat is hier aan de hand?

```
[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33 [2.32]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3 [1.3.13-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] USE="-nocxx%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3 [2.8.6]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="-nls"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="-nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="-nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="-debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal"

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [207-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="-debug -dri -ipv6 -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="-nls"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="-debug -dri"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r7] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev% keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12 [1.2.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.11.4 [1.10.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3 [1.10.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 [0.34.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 [2.6.23] USE="-test%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2 [0.16]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 [2.8.12] USE="X%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9 [2.8.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7i]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 [0.9.7]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 [0.9.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58 [2.0.55-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.10-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.15-r3 [1.11.14-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [087]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13  USE="-build -doc -symlink"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1 [3.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.14 [2.3.13] USE="perl%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openvpn-2.0.7 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 [2.4.2] USE="-tk%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 [3.0.22]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [22.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15]

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1 [1.3.4]
```

Last edited by hennep on Wed Jul 26, 2006 8:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xming

x.org is ge-update naar versie 7 (modular X) je vindt alles (incl. upgrade guide) hier -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## Q-collective

Wellicht ook een beter idee om wat vaker te updaten, eens in de week ofzo.

Scheeltje een hoop tijd en frustraties  :Wink: 

----------

## hennep

xming, bedankt voor de link

Q..., een keer in de week, ik zou wel willen maar ben al blij als ik tijd heb om het eens in de maand te doen. druk druk druk!

Ik ben begonnen aan het vervangen van xorg-x11 maar toen ik vanmorgen op het scherm keek zag ik deze melding:

```
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/intltool-0.35.0/work/intltool-0.35.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 606:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Last edited by hennep on Sat Jul 22, 2006 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hennep

Het lijkt mee te vallen

```
emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser

etc-update
```

En "emerge -Du world" lijkt weer door te draaien, nog 158 te gaan  :Smile: 

----------

## hennep

Eindelijk klaar!

Echter X start niet op, ik krijg een inlog scherm in textmode. Wanneer ik het met "startx" probeer dan zie ik dat de volgende modules ontbreken: bitmap, pcidata

Hoe kan ik die toevoegen?

----------

## nixnut

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Eindelijk klaar!
> 
> Echter X start niet op, ik krijg een inlog scherm in textmode. Wanneer ik het met "startx" probeer dan zie ik dat de volgende modules ontbreken: bitmap, pcidata
> 
> Hoe kan ik die toevoegen?

 

ModulePath in xorg.conf weghalen

----------

## hennep

ModulePath is (ondertussen) uitgeschakeld.

Daarna werd de nvidia module niet gevonden. Ik was nvidia vergeten te vermelden in de use flags. Ondertussen is dat ook gebeurd en ook nvidia-glx is ge-emerged.

Bij het starten van X krijg ik nu de melding: "Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/lib/X11/rgb'"

RGB_DB, Hoe kom ik daar nu weer aan?

EDIT:

Ook dat is weer opgelost: "emerge xorg-x1" (met nvidia support)

free-glut gaf daarna nog een foutmelding, dat hield op na: emerge media-libs/glut

Daarna was ik kdm kwijt en kreeg ik de xdm te zien, dat is ook weer opgelost.

Mijn systeem was behoorlijk om zeep.

Nu is het enige probleem een ontbrekende sounddriver, maar dat heeft minder prio.

Ik had ergens in het proces ook de kernel nog opnieuw gecompileerd omdat ik een "invalid module format" te zien kreeg.

Wanneer ik nu op nieuw start dan zie ik dat weer een aantal keer bij: snd_timer, snd_pcm, snd_pcm_oss, snd, snd_mixer_oss, snd_seq_device, snd_seq

iemand enig idee hoe ik dit oplos?

dit misschien vergeten: "make modules_install"

mod's: verander even die tekst onder mijn naam in: "eternal noob"

Alles doet ut weer.

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> mod's: verander even die tekst onder mijn naam in: "eternal noob"

 

Gewoon door blijven posten, wordt je vanzelf veteran!   :Razz: 

Ik heb je post met belangstelling zitten volgen omdat ik er zelf ook voor kom te staan binnenkort. Alle problemen die jij nu hebt gehad, kom ik dan ook tegen, dus zo nutteloos en dom is het nou ook weer niet.

Begrijp ik het trouwens goed dat je die snd_... meldingen nu kwijt bent door die "make modules_install"?

----------

## hennep

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Begrijp ik het trouwens goed dat je die snd_... meldingen nu kwijt bent door die "make modules_install"?

 

Precies!

Ik had alleen kernel-file naar de /boot gekopieerd

Waarschijnlijk had ik geluk dat m'n systeem nog wilde starten.

P.S.

Zou een keer in de week updaten werkelijk helpen?

Of spreid ik de problemen die ik heb gehad dan uit over een langere periode zodat het minder ernstig lijkt?Last edited by hennep on Wed Jul 26, 2006 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Q-collective

 *hennep wrote:*   

> P.S.
> 
> Zou een keer in de week updaten werkelijk helpen?
> 
> Of spreid ik de problemen die ik heb gehad dan uit over een langere periode zodat het minder ernstig lijkt?

 

Een beetje van beide  :Wink: 

Doordat je maar eens in een lange tijd update, kan het zijn dat meerdere releases met elkaar conflicteren, daar komt gedonder van.

----------

## xming

Ik update meeste gentoo servers bijna dagelijk. Mijn laptop zo om de 3, 4 dagen. Maar er is een laptop die ik niet veel gebruik (oude vaio maar super licht, zo'n 1 kg), als ik die eens nodig heb, is emerge -uDp world toch wel heel lastig op dat ding.

----------

## Q-collective

 *xming wrote:*   

> Ik update meeste gentoo servers bijna dagelijk. Mijn laptop zo om de 3, 4 dagen. Maar er is een laptop die ik niet veel gebruik (oude vaio maar super licht, zo'n 1 kg), als ik die eens nodig heb, is emerge -uDp world toch wel heel lastig op dat ding.

 

Als je ooit eens genoeg krijgt van die laptop, ben ik wellicht geinteresseerd in een overname  :Razz: 

----------

## koenderoo

Dit was toch een forum en geen marktplaats?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Anders wil ik ook nog wel een machine in de aanbieding gooien...   :Razz: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Dit was toch een forum en geen marktplaats?   
> 
> Anders wil ik ook nog wel een machine in de aanbieding gooien...  

 

Wat voor een?  :Razz: 

----------

## koenderoo

Nou een AMD Athlon 1 Ghz (thunderbird), met 512Mb geheugen, twee HD's (10 en 60Gb), Ati Rage 128 kaart, US Robotics wireless netwerkkaart, blauwe systeemkast koeler   :Cool:   en uiteraard voorzien van volledig werkend Gentoo systeem! 

Oh ja, dual boot met legale (!) windoes 98.

3Com 10/100 netwerkkaart optioneel.

TEAB

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

